# BIG drum double fister



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Well, I think from now on I will just catch two fish at once to save time... I could barely hold the big one up with one hand. Got these two, same as yesterday both fought, caught, and released to swim away by myself at the same time. Nothing else the rest of the day except for catfishes and rays. This time, I was able to stop two yoots that were running on the beach to come take pictures.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy schnikees! 

That biggun reminds me of my ex-wife, except it's a little cuter.

Nice!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG FISH!!! Nicely done. Reminds me of my youth when we'd drive across the Melbourne (FL) causeway and see those beast laid across the walkways on the bridge.

Thanks for the report.

Jim


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, nice fish!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

That is a beast!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

holy cow sweet! some big fellas!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice drums!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Big drum. Thanks for releasing the breeding stock back to the gulf.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome! :thumbup::thumbup: Nice catch! Got to love something to pull some drag this time of year.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fog Ducker said:


> Holy schnikees!
> 
> That biggun reminds me of my ex-wife, except it's a little cuter.
> 
> Nice!


You gotta look closer at the little one attached to the little one, now thats an ex-wife.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

excuse me sir, did you say Two yoots? Whats a yoot?!!! haha


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Awesome pics, How big was that biggest drum


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Those little bastards were a handful, so I already had them out of the water for a bit to get the pictures. I was more concerned with getting them back in before they croaked and did not weigh them. I did find this chart on them internets though. I am gonna estimate somewhere between 43 -48 inches.
*Inches Weight (lb-oz)* 
*43 40-4*
*44 43-3*
*45 46-4*
*46 49-2*
*47 52-8*
*48 56-2*


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome man, I love catching black drum. Thats a great pic and thanks for shareing


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

what a great movie, my cousin vinny. lol


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Those are a couple of fine drum!


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Congrats, that one was a beast!!!


----------

